# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software)  gt- p1010

## ديالا

السلام عليكم   لو سمحت اخوي انا جهازي جلاكسي تاب gt-p1010  وابي اعربه لانو انجليزي ياريت تساعدني وجزاك الله خير

----------


## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ديالا

يعطيك العافيه  اخي ... ولكن المعذره اخي لم استطيع معرفه تشغيله

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك

----------


## kolom

chekraa jazilaaaa

----------


## عبد الغني

يعطيكم الف عافيه ماقصرتو 
اتمنى لكم دوام الصحه والعافيه

----------


## esmial

بدك ةبرنامج اودين

----------

